# DIY fake rock background (pic heavy)



## Kez_r (Feb 10, 2010)

Well this is my first attempt at making a fake rock background for my Beardie. I am going for a desert sort of look as well as a nice big basking area for him. I am nearly finished and will have pics of it fitted very soon.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great, wish I could do something like that but I have a total phobia of polystyrene :blush:


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

looks great  love the bits you've stuck on the back to make it more 3D (does that make sense?) with bits sticking out as well as the platforms

hoping to do something like this in the summer... though probably won't look as good as this lol! One thing I was wondering (probably a stupid question) but when you do it 3 sides like that how do you get it in the viv when it's finished?


----------



## JeremyFidelis (Jan 30, 2010)

lifesagame said:


> looks great  love the bits you've stuck on the back to make it more 3D (does that make sense?) with bits sticking out as well as the platforms
> 
> hoping to do something like this in the summer... though probably won't look as good as this lol! One thing I was wondering *(probably a stupid question) but when you do it 3 sides like that how do you get it in the viv when it's finished?*


hes probably just noticed this problem  thus being no picture fitted ^^

personally i would unscrew the top off and slide it in if it isnt no nailed together  shop bought ones usually screwed with screws and lugs on the inside .


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

looks great mate few questions 

what did you use to stick the poly together i know some glues melt poly 

secondly what did you use to cover the poly looks like plaster of paris 

lastly what have you painted it with ??

thanks


----------



## Kez_r (Feb 10, 2010)

JeremyFidelis said:


> hes probably just noticed this problem  thus being no picture fitted ^^
> 
> personally i would unscrew the top off and slide it in if it isnt no nailed together  shop bought ones usually screwed with screws and lugs on the inside .


Yeah i have noticed that it will be very close fit, however i have actually made it about 2cm short depth wise. I am hoping that because the front top corners have been cut out that i should be able to fit it in through the front. Failing that i will possibly cut it in half and put it back together in the viv. Pics fitted should follow tomorrow. :hmm:


----------



## Kez_r (Feb 10, 2010)

ricardo1 said:


> looks great mate few questions
> 
> what did you use to stick the poly together i know some glues melt poly
> 
> ...


The glue i used was a non toxic liquid nails. i think it was called "no more nails". This worked pretty good but had to wait a while for it to dry. 

Secondly i actually used bathroom grout which i bought from B&Q. It was a 3kg bag for about £3.

The paint i used was a Plasticote Stone Effect which was also purchased from B&Q for about £7. I also bought the plasticote sealer so that it gives the paint a bit more durability. (Also £7)

All in all this has cost me less than £25 and has taken approx 3 days to complete. (pending fitting :lol It was alot of fun also!


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

nice one cheers for the info i will be doing something along the same lines i think i will make mine in the viv tho as the doors are much smaller then the viv also think it will be easyer to build it around light fittings and vents ect  great idear buddy


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

looks ace very inspiring :2thumb:


----------



## jasonsmum (Dec 28, 2009)

would this do for an iguana do you think?


----------



## Kez_r (Feb 10, 2010)

jasonsmum said:


> would this do for an iguana do you think?


I suppose so yes. 2 things with doing this for an iguana though would be

1: the size - depending how big your viv is, it would have to be very secure to the back and sides. The weight of a background like this after the tile grout is applied does increase quite a bit.

2: Moisture - depending on what sort of iguana you have you would have to make sure that the paint is properly sealed (waterproofed).

Overall i cannot see a problem with making something similar to this for an iguana, and i'm sure your iguana would love climbing on it as much as you would love making it.


----------



## Kez_r (Feb 10, 2010)

Here we go finally fitted and all looking good. Did run into a few troubles but i will know better for next time.


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

looks good mate top job


----------



## r3dg3cko rob (Aug 18, 2009)

that looks awesome, well done. I think I need to use large sheets of poly next time


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Well done! :2thumb:


----------



## Shiver (Apr 6, 2009)

*Really Impressive*

You never know, you could have your self an enterprise for mail order, made to measure backgrounds on the forum.
Top work.
Respect.
:no1:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

That looks really great. The only thing i dont like is the sand for such a small beardie (and naturally they wouldnt spend their life on all sand) but apart from that i think its great :2thumb:


----------

